# [EBAY] [V]  PSP +10 Spiele + 1 Film + Zubehör



## FiredBullet (9. November 2009)

*[EBAY] [V]  PSP +10 Spiele + 1 Film + Zubehör*

*Artikel: *

*PSP 1004 + 10 Spiele + 1 Film + Zubehör*


 EBAY AUKTION:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300365347474&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1056wt_1165
*
 Beschreibung: *
 Heute verkaufe ich mit schwerem Herzen meine PSP 1004, da ich einfach keine Zeit mehr habe mich neben meinem Beruf vor die PSP zu setzten. Das Gerät ist super in Schuss und funktioniert einwandfrei. Die PSP 1004 ist bekannt dadurch, dass sie einfach unglaublich stabil ist, da sie robuster gebaut wurde als die Slim-Version. Also neuer heißt nicht gleich besser, denn auch meine PSP bekommt bevor sie zu IHNEN rausgeht noch mal die aktuellste Firmware aufgespielt.

 Mit im Paket ist auch noch folgendes enthalten: 


*Spiele:
*Tony Hawk’s Project 8
 Star Wars Battlefront 2
 Star Wars Lethal Alliance
 Smackdown vs Raw 2007
 NBA LIVE 2007
 World Tour Soccer 2
 Burnout Legend
 WRC FIA WORLD Rally Championship
 TEST DRIVE Unlimited
 GTA LIBERTY CITY STORIES (ohne Hülle)
 Pro Evolution Soccer 5 ( Hülle) mit Autogramm (kein SPiel)

*Film: 
*Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch

*Zubehör:
*1GB Karte mit Adapter
 BIGBEN PSP SCHUTZHÜLLE
 BIGBEN GAMES SCHUTZHÜLLE
 LADEKABEL
 KARTON (falls erwünscht)
 DEMO Disc 


 Ab einem Preis von 160€ lege ich noch eine DVD/ PC SPIEL  mit drauf. 

*
 Zustand: *
 gut bis sehr gut


*Preisvorstellung:*EBAY ab 1 Euro

Macht alle mit und schnappt euch das Super-Angebot !!!


----------



## FiredBullet (11. November 2009)

*AW: [EBAY] [V]  PSP +10 Spiele + 1 Film + Zubehör*

*push*


----------



## FiredBullet (13. November 2009)

*AW: [EBAY] [V]  PSP +10 Spiele + 1 Film + Zubehör*

*push*


----------



## FiredBullet (15. November 2009)

*AW: [EBAY] [V]  PSP +10 Spiele + 1 Film + Zubehör*

*push* noch 3tage


----------

